# What would you do if you were rich?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Hypothetically, If you suddenly had several million dollars…what would you do? What would you buy? How would your life change?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I would put a large equal portion into an account for each of my children to use for college/etc one day. Would buy a million dollars in 1oz gold coins and put in my safe just bc i can. Would team up with someone like jaster and be the $$ behind an organization that provides hunts for disabled children (always wanted to do this) Put the rest in the bank and forget about it. Oh and only tell my wife i only received 1 mill instead of several. What would you do? Did you receive some $$$


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

20% would go right to the Lord. I would mix it up between my present and former church and some other organizations.

Buy some rural and coastal properties and build homes on them. 
Buy a car for my wife and a boat for me. Set aside $$$ for grandkids college. Pay off my 3 kids houses.

I could use some new clothes too.
~JOE~


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

You got the Lord's direct deposit info? If not, I promise his agent here on earth is going to take his cut when you pass it through.


----------



## Snoozin (May 20, 2013)

Hookers & blo.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

You won be rich very long


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice to dream, but back to reality, that took a minute or less.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Turn it into 28 million, shave my head and go into space in a dildo looking rocket ship while holding my pinky up to the corner of my mouth.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/biollionaire-tom-steyer-this-type-of-bitcoin-venture-a-disaster-for-the-environment-140830440.html



Thinking about cashing out before the hippies blow up your made up money?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Mini Farm with new self made Barndominium, Gold, Guns and ammo, 5' bigger boat. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Is that "millions" before or after taxes?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Like Snoozin said, probably spend 90% on women and whiskey, and just blow the rest.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Buy Joey a first mate membership on Hubbards boat


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

kmerr80 said:


> Buy Joey a first mate membership on Hubbards boat


I’d charter hubbards everyday for some of us to watch this exchange happen in real time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I’d buy a few more acres, help a few more people, and drive a year or two newer truck. Other than that, business as usual.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jspooney said:


> Hypothetically, If you suddenly had several million dollars…what would you do? What would you buy? How would your life change?


My luck die in a fiery car wreck the next day


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Straight Shot said:


> I’d charter hubbards everyday for some of us to watch this exchange happen in real time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Y’all don’t want to see that. 
I would hang my ass off the top of the wheel house and dump right on his windshield.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd pay it towards my bills, as far as it would go, then maybe grab a 6 pack.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Pay off the church, pay off the house, buy some sweet tools and have someone rebuild my barn "right" lol

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hopefully, doing the same thing I'm doing today, but I would not be tied to the phone like I am today...


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I have always wanted a farm. I would love to have 600acres with about 20 acres of water on it. If I had a disposable $2mil, that’s what I would buy.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Id get Tammy off that Hubbard's boat, so she can be Joey's private chef for the next few years.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Id get Tammy off that Hubbard's boat so she can be Joey's private chef for the next few years.


I like that. "chef". Way to stay family friendly. Hats off to you, sir.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

I'd get breast implants and spend all day everyday looking at them.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

And why the hell not!?​


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’m already rich in many ways. If got 3 million dollars, first donate to a church and a veterans charity’s. I would make sure Jason was covered for what he does for our vets. Pay off all debt. Create a trust fund for kids and grandchildren. Travel the world and live off room service.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try to build up my depleted sexual abuse defense fund.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Spend it all on hookers and blow, and make a request to burry me face down so yall all can kiss my ass.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

First thing I would do is disable my wife’s Amazon account


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

While we're all dreaming, I always wanted a C130 Gunship complete with guns out the side. I call pilots seat but will fill all the other seats and boot stations with those who want to shoot up some shit.

Anythings a good target since we're still just dreaming.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

ST1300rider said:


> While we're all dreaming, I always wanted a C130 Gunship complete with guns out the side. I call pilots seat but will fill all the other seats and boot stations with those who want to shoot up some shit.
> 
> Anythings a good target since we're still just dreaming.


I like the way you think! You can have the pilots seat! the ammo that thing will carry I'm melting some barrels!


----------



## haulingrass (Aug 8, 2016)

ill stop texting you jim...Tina will love more of your time anyway


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just to keep this in perspective, we talking a couple (2) mill with no other income coming in for the rest of your life?


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

jspooney said:


> Hypothetically, If you suddenly had several million dollars…what would you do? What would you buy? How would your life change?


I would buy the peckerheads at Pensacola Parks Department a couple chainsaws to trim all the limbs down at the Bayou Texar boat ramp so you could get something bigger than a damn canoe through the parking lot.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I would buy a few hundred acres in Alabama, build a home in the side of a hill with a southern exposure and pave the church driveway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yellow River Cat said:


> I would buy a few hundred acres in Alabama, build a home in the side of a hill with a southern exposure and pave the church driveway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well If you do my father in law has just that for sell lol and there are no pigs there yet!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I‘m loving your responses. I asked the question because I’m preaching on this question on Sunday and my wife and I were talking about what we would do. 
Here’s what we came up with. Our standard of living wouldn’t change much. We would keep our home, vehicles and boat. We’d invest in some acreage and I would pay to go tuna fishing a few times a year. We would also do some more traveling, although I wouldn’t quit my job. We would start a foundation and put a large portion of money in it. The foundation would build a local foster home and fund the operation for 10-20 kids. We would support Compassion International in a substantial way. We’d find a way to help single moms or those struggling in domestic violence situations and help give them a new start. We would also find an international orphanage to support. And whatever else we could do to give the money away. The goal would be to leave some behind when we die, but have empty pockets when we take our final breath.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jspooney said:


> I‘m loving your responses. I asked the question because I’m preaching on this question on Sunday and my wife and I were talking about what we would do.
> Here’s what we came up with. Our standard of living wouldn’t change much. We would keep our home, vehicles and boat. We’d invest in some acreage and I would pay to go tuna fishing a few times a year. We would also do some more traveling, although I wouldn’t quit my job. We would start a foundation and put a large portion of money in it. The foundation would build a local foster home and fund the operation for 10-20 kids. We would support Compassion International in a substantial way. We’d find a way to help single moms or those struggling in domestic violence situations and help give them a new start. We would also find an international orphanage to support. And whatever else we could do to give the money away. The goal would be to leave some behind when we die, but have empty pockets when we take our final breath.


Your a good Man the world could stand a lot more like you Sir.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

You can bet after almost 30 years of nightshift work, it would come to an end! 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> You can bet after almost 30 years of nightshift work, it would come to an end!
> 
> 
> NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


I don’t fault you for that one single bit!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I wouldn't change much. Zero intrest loans would still get paid on, everything else paid off. Buy land, have fun building 4 houses. Kids each one and us one. 2 or 3 big barns. Have my Tundra professionally detailed and paint corrected. Give more than I do now, cut back to 30 or 40hrs a week instead of how ever many I do now, lost count

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The reason I was asking if there was going to be extra income coming in is: @ a annual income of say $80,000, in 25 years, you just went thru all that.

Now ye talking about $5 mill plus.....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

kanaka said:


> The reason I was asking if there was going to be extra income coming in is: @ a annual income of say $80,000, in 25 years, you just went thru all that.
> 
> Now ye talking about $5 mill plus.....


Crazy to think of how much money one has made in say the last 20 years........

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jaster said:


> Crazy to think of how much money one has made in say the last 20 years........
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Now think about how much of that money has been stollen from you through the ole”Taxes” scheme In the last 20 years.

Facial expression just changed, didnt it?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

The average lower income person makes well over a million during their career.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Now think about how much of that money has been stollen from you through the ole”Taxes” scheme In the last 20 years.
> 
> Facial expression just changed, didnt it?


About tree fiddy.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I would never wear a pair of socks twice. Brand new socks every damn day, then trash or donate the old ones. I hate washing and folding socks. Or... I'd hire a sock washer/folder person. It's the little things that really make life better!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> You got the Lord's direct deposit info? If not, I promise his agent here on earth is going to take his cut when you pass it through.


Cash app!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

very little would change for me as i have done what i want already. 1st thing would be to make sure the new money did not bring any trouble , unhappiness , grief or division within my family. 
would probably take my wife on an Alaska vacation but am really as happy as i care to be.
= que the song simple man


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kanaka said:


> About tree fiddy.


You dat damn lochness monsta aintcha!!!


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Still wouldn't give anything to any organized religion, they get too much free shit as it is, same as those shysters in the Red Cross, now, the salvation army is a most worthy cause, they help you out in a heart beat and you don't have to hear any religious fairy-tales before hand, start my own non profit to help abused children and their mothers, set up a posse group to hunt down the asswipes that caused their issues in the first place and make them accountable, somehow, that's it for now, as I'm doing great and don't need the extra money as much as some do.


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

Skippy said:


> start my own non profit to help abused children and their mothers, set up a posse group to hunt down the asswipes that caused their issues in the first place and make them accountable


I would donate to the posse group!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I’m not sure if we are talking about a couple of million or a bunch of millions so I will assume a bunch. A whole bunch.
I would buy 500 acres or so to hunt on.
I really like that 27’ bowrider that Boston Whaler came out with a few years ago. I think it’s called a Vantage model. I’ll take one of those.
I would bankroll a drug rehab center.
I would find hardworking families and help them with bills. 
Lastly, I would buy the Hallmark Channel and turn it into the 24 hour old westerns channel.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If it was like the mega jackpot type $$$ I'd buy a politician or two or three or.....


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

2 chicks at one time.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd just not work. I would plan to live comfortably without much worries and not work. I am not a person that needs a job to go to every day to live. I am truly a person that works to live and not live to work.


----------



## haulingrass (Aug 8, 2016)

This will be a interesting sermon if he uses some of these responses.Fly on the wall moment.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

haulingrass said:


> This will be a interesting sermon if he uses some of these responses.Fly on the wall moment.


I may broadly reference a few responses...but it’s gonna be hard to work “hookers and blow” and “two chicks at a time” into it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

And by rich...I mean whatever that means to you.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jspooney said:


> And by rich...I mean whatever that means to you.


he gets close


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

Fix the speedometer on my 1988 Harley, it's been broke 10 years.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

randynation said:


> Fix the speedometer on my 1988 Harley, it's been broke 10 years.


I'd probably fix the Check Engine light on my cars.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I would buy 600-1000 acres. Build a 100,000 sq ft barn/shop house combo Add a couple 4 post lifts in it. I would not change my relationship with God. But I won't be in church ever again. I dont need everyone of their problems to be my problems. I would give a crap ton of money away but only directly to individuals I see that need it. Kids from newborn to 18 that come from families that can't provide would get plenty of Christmas presents. They would get all name brand clothing. School kids are absolute pieces of crap and are harsh to Kids that don't have the best threads. I would still go to work because I'm very close to hitting retirement years and I will need that check eventually plus health insurance cost to much. I'd stop by children's hospitals and take care of the bills for the family's that are there. And the children that do not survive. I would cover all of the funeral costs. After retirement I'd run for political office. Main points would be ALL GENERATORS MUST BE WHISPER QUIET LIKE A HONDA. Hate hearing them run after a hurricane. All of us that work all through the storms and get just a couple hours of sleep before going back to work understand. Other running point is kinda 2 part. I'd fix the VA Healthcare situation. It would be imperative that VA clinics will be a certain amount of miles from each other. Making them readily available for any veteran to get to. Other would be government funded hospitals for the folks that want free health care. That should free up the hospitals n dr offices for people with insurance. My off time would be traveling to hunt the mid west every fall. Turkey season my phone will be turned off and chasing a grand slam every year. My close friends and a handful of others will all have an option. Eithier $1 million dollars to do as you please n never ask for another dime. Or ill pay off all of their debt and give them a fresh start. I'm sure I'm missing something but thays a start. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Robert A47 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi, nice to read all this thread. Reading all your comments on spending the money makes me feel excited. I will also spend money in the same way as the other team members described


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I thought about this a little more if I had plenty of money all my families bills would all be paid and the church would get more than just a paved driveway. I would also try to anonymously help people who need it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbradburn (Jan 19, 2020)

jspooney said:


> Hypothetically, If you suddenly had several million dollars…what would you do? What would you buy? How would your life change?


Two chicks at the same time.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

A man comes home one day and says, "Guess what honey? Pack your bags, I won the lottery!"

The wife squeals with delight and says, "That's great! Should I pack for the mountains or the beach?" 

He says, "I don't care, just get the f*ck out!"


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd buy Giles Island.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting question but it would either be a new shirt for Jason or the old PFF back, probably leaning towards the new shirt though....


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd buy a Harley Springer, get it ready for a road trip and head to California to see my daughter...then deposit 75% of the money in an account for her...with the stipulation that she not get it until after college.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> I'd buy a Harley Springer, get it ready for a road trip and head to California to see my daughter...then deposit 75% of the money in an account for her...with the stipulation that she not get it until after college.


I like it! But your more of a man than me if you can make it to Cali and back on a springer! Back ant what it use to be. And get her to move back home or close and out of well you know. LOL Hope she does well out there!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

First I would make sure my parents never have to work or worry about bills again. Buy my first new truck, have a 30ft ish cc catamaran built and by a small house on the water to keep the boat behind. Invest the rest and hopefully be able to live off that. I am not huge on donating money to charities because I am skeptical of how it is actually used but I would definitely be able to donate more of my time.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

This should be our official pff we got rich song


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

halo1 said:


> This should be our official pff we got rich song


I sure do love me some Silver bullets


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> This should be our official pff we got rich song


That song is me! Bigger boat bigger cooler more rod and reels more reloading supply's and a camp near yawl coastal men


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I was thinking more of T-pain style real size boat. But heck I'd still do the plane ride first.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

ST1300rider said:


> I was thinking more of T-pain style real size boat. But heck I'd still do the plane ride first.


If you hit I still want to try to melt a barrel out of at least one of those guns or a least see it glow!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

when i was a kid i knew a very well off kid at school , finest cloths , London fog jacket etc. later his dad died and left him and his sister a lot of money. he bought a new corvette [ 1st car ] and killed himself in a curve and his sister OD'd on drugs . 
I believe i am rich but not in the monetary way most think of , my richness is freedom as i am now enjoying my 32nd year of retirement and doing what i want every single day while serving no one and no amount of money in the bank would i trade this freedom for.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Deja vu said:


> when i was a kid i knew a very well off kid at school , finest cloths , London fog jacket etc. later his dad died and left him and his sister a lot of money. he bought a new corvette [ 1st car ] and killed himself in a curve and his sister OD'd on drugs .
> I believe i am rich but not in the monetary way most think of , my richness is freedom as i am now enjoying my 32nd year of retirement and doing what i want every single day while serving no one and no amount of money in the bank would i trade this freedom for.


Same ship different life boat without the retirement much respect Sir.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Put enough in dividend producing stocks to replace my current income, the rest in Bitcoin, then quit.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

I’d buy a place on the bay, and a place in ID. I’d start a charitable private school for special needs children on the coast. Lastly I would have no debt, and can spend my days with my children enjoying their youth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

First I would put a large chunk aside for my son and donate a good bit to a few local charities making real impacts in our community. I would then buy vacation homes in Key West and New Orleans. I would stop working full time and just enjoy life.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Would do nothing different. Have everything I ever wanted by building it or getting it myself. Married 55 years same women. Healthy Son. Still doing what I love. Fishing, Diving and fixing things. Retired Navy.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Go within  !!! best place to be , does not cost a penny, bonus is you get to know who you are ...not easy to reach though


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Frenchy said:


> Go within  !!! best place to be , does not cost a penny, bonus is you get to know who you are ...not easy to reach though


Sorry - just so I understand...you mean drop some acid or take XTC?


----------

